# fishing with croakers



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

how are y'all typically fishing with croakers for big trout? fishing under corks? eggs weights and swivels to allow the bait to swim? i hear everyone talking about how good they are, but i've never used them.

just curious...


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*croaker soaking*

fish arti's 95% of the time

however when croakers are the ticket:

all of the above......also free line them with just a circle hook through the nose

typically with a simple egg sinker/swivel fluorcarbon leader and circle hook rig

speckcaster


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

speckcaster said:


> fish arti's 95% of the time
> 
> however when croakers are the ticket:
> 
> ...


 what about hooking them threw the back?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I would say most people hook them above the anal fit right above the lateral line. You can use a Croaker Hook or circle hook just make sure it has a pretty thin wire. They key to fishing them is once you feel the bump of them picking the croaker up, open your bail and let them take it for a 4 or 5 count then reel up your slack quickly with a high rod tip and that will set the hook. Don't do a lip ripping hook set or you will just rip the hook out of their mouths. It will be hard to open the bail and let them take when you feel the bump instead of just trying to set the hook right then. Using croaker doesn't automatically make you catch fish like it sounds. It takes some skill to actually get the hook up if they take the bait. During the dog days of Summer it is usually the best way to catch trout. Also give the croakers a good pop every minute or so to make em croak as well as keep them from burying themselves in the grass. Good luck.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I would say most people hook them above the anal fit right above the lateral line. You can use a Croaker Hook or circle hook just make sure it has a pretty thin wire. They key to fishing them is once you feel the bump of them picking the croaker up, open your bail and let them take it for a 4 or 5 count then reel up your slack quickly with a high rod tip and that will set the hook. Don't do a lip ripping hook set or you will just rip the hook out of their mouths. It will be hard to open the bail and let them take when you feel the bump instead of just trying to set the hook right then. Using croaker doesn't automatically make you catch fish like it sounds. It takes some skill to actually get the hook up if they take the bait. During the dog days of Summer it is usually the best way to catch trout. Also give the croakers a good pop every minute or so to make em croak as well as keep them from burying themselves in the grass. Good luck.


This covers it real well. Me and my kid do this almost every weekend!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

230Ag said:


> how are y'all typically fishing with croakers for big trout? fishing under corks? eggs weights and swivels to allow the bait to swim? i hear everyone talking about how good they are, but i've never used them.
> 
> just curious...


What is your definition of "good"? Lots of big breeder trout are killed by croaker fishing. I hope you'll limit what you take out, if any at all. A large percentage of the time you don't have much choice, as they swallow the bait and are gut hooked. sad_smiles Just sayin'.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

dparkerh said:


> What is your definition of "good"? Lots of big breeder trout are killed by croaker fishing. I hope you'll limit what you take out, if any at all. A large percentage of the time you don't have much choice, as they swallow the bait and are gut hooked. sad_smiles Just sayin'.


Yep.....cant tell you how many gut hooked trout over 25" I have released for crab bait because i already had my one over 25"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

only 6 posts till the hate started. I don't use craoker, but I don't care if you do. Its legal. relax


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

dparkerh said:


> What is your definition of "good"? Lots of big breeder trout are killed by croaker fishing. I hope you'll limit what you take out, if any at all. A large percentage of the time you don't have much choice, as they swallow the bait and are gut hooked. sad_smiles Just sayin'.


Mmmm mmmm and they are delicious fried!! :rotfl:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would say most people hook them above the anal fit right above the lateral line. You can use a Croaker Hook or circle hook just make sure it has a pretty thin wire. They key to fishing them is once you feel the bump of them picking the croaker up, open your bail and let them take it for a 4 or 5 count then reel up your slack quickly with a high rod tip and that will set the hook. Don't do a lip ripping hook set or you will just rip the hook out of their mouths. It will be hard to open the bail and let them take when you feel the bump instead of just trying to set the hook right then. Using croaker doesn't automatically make you catch fish like it sounds. It takes some skill to actually get the hook up if they take the bait. During the dog days of Summer it is usually the best way to catch trout. Also give the croakers a good pop every minute or so to make em croak as well as keep them from burying themselves in the grass. Good luck.


Very accurate reply hold your rod tip at 12 o'clock and be able to give line when thumber comes by.I caught 7 yesterday while 2 very good fisherman from this site could not catch a cold it takes practice.No haters please.Oh go ahead lol.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

mud minner said:


> Yep.....cant tell you how many gut hooked trout over 25" I have released for crab bait because i already had my one over 25"


Repeat after me....I'll say it slow....

C I R C L E Hooks.

Use technology to your favor.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

24Buds said:


> only 6 posts till the hate started. I don't use craoker, but I don't care if you do. Its legal. relax


Hate? Opinions and advice is all. It's freedom of speech. Relax.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

mud minner said:


> Yep.....cant tell you how many gut hooked trout over 25" I have released for crab bait because i already had my one over 25"


Not sure if serious, but I feel like throwing up.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I soaked a few last week in Rockport. Did pretty good too! 10 trout and 6 reds! There is an art to it though. Not just a matter of put them in the live well and trout start jumping in the boat. If free-lining them, braided line works best. You can feel the trout pick it up a lot better than with mono. Maybe I'm good or just lucky. Didn't have any of them swallow the croaker.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> Repeat after me....I'll say it slow....
> 
> C I R C L E Hooks.
> 
> Use technology to your favor.


some will never understand...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Hook them above the anal fin below the lateral line, every guide i've ever fished with hooks them low so they swim up. The first few times you wish them you will probably be discouraged and lose a few, just takes practice. Some people like letting them spool a few seconds, then set the hook, personally i keep my rod tip high, feel the first hit, then it'll come back and start taking the bait, i just let it pull my rod tip down to about parallel with the water and set the hook. One key having the right size hook, #5 or #6 Kayhle work great. Good luck.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

thanks for all of the comments guys. doesn't seem very exciting to use these. think i'll just stick to arti's and live shrimp on occasion.

tight lines all!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Repeat after me....I'll say it slow....
> 
> C I R C L E Hooks.
> 
> Use technology to your favor.


Can I get an AMEN !!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

230Ag said:


> thanks for all of the comments guys. doesn't seem very exciting to use these. think i'll just stick to arti's and live shrimp on occasion.
> 
> tight lines all!


Atta boy, good call.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

SSST said:


> Hook them above the anal fin below the lateral line, every guide i've ever fished with hooks them low so they swim up. The first few times you wish them you will probably be discouraged and lose a few, just takes practice. Some people like letting them spool a few seconds, then set the hook, personally i keep my rod tip high, feel the first hit, then it'll come back and start taking the bait, i just let it pull my rod tip down to about parallel with the water and set the hook. One key having the right size hook, #5 or #6 Kayhle work great. Good luck.


x2. Hook above the anal fine BELOW the lateral line. The wiggle better and swim up from the bottom. I dont let them trout take line either.... just hold you rod tip straight up and once you feel the thump, lower the rod tip to the water and pull back (dont set the hook, just pull back... espeically with braid)

I fish arties almost all the time, but when fishing is tough... soakin croakers is the way to go. I have caught a BUNCH of trout on croaker and I cant recall *ever* gut hooking one. I use #3 to #5 red circle hooks (depending on the size of the croaker) and the trout are always hooked perfect in the mouth. Not sure what you gut hookers are doing...


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

230Ag said:


> thanks for all of the comments guys. doesn't seem very exciting to use these. think i'll just stick to arti's and live shrimp on occasion.
> 
> tight lines all!


its actually much more exciting than shrimp fishing and takes more skill (you have to feel for the bite, tougher to cast the croaker than a big ole poopin cork, you elimate almost all trash fish from biting)

... but stick with what you know


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I see there has been some catch and release practiced this morning while some of ya'll flop around in the boat.The ole bait hook and switch.carry on!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

230Ag said:


> thanks for all of the comments guys. doesn't seem very exciting to use these. think i'll just stick to arti's and live shrimp on occasion.
> 
> tight lines all!


Don't knock it until you try it... Evidently you have not experienced that hard THUMP THUMP, disengage the spool and have her peelin' line and set that hook on a big trout.

Doesn't bother me one way or another what anyone uses to catch fish, just means more croaker available for me at the bait camp if you decide not to use them.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

POC SPEC said:


> x2. Hook above the anal fine BELOW the lateral line. The wiggle better and swim up from the bottom. I dont let them trout take line either.... just hold you rod tip straight up and once you feel the thump, lower the rod tip to the water and pull back (dont set the hook, just pull back... espeically with braid)
> 
> I fish arties almost all the time, but when fishing is tough... soakin croakers is the way to go. I have caught a BUNCH of trout on croaker and I cant recall *ever* gut hooking one. I use #3 to #5 red circle hooks (depending on the size of the croaker) and the trout are always hooked perfect in the mouth. Not sure what you gut hookers are doing...


I think letting the trout spool has alot to do with gut hooking them, that's one more reason to hammer them quick.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've landed exactly 9 trout on croaker and I use pretty much the same setup as the guys above posted. My leader is about 2' of fluorcarbon with a swivel on top, bead, small barrel weight (1/16 or 1/8) bead and either snap or just straight tied to #4 or #5 wide gap croaker hook (kahle).

I was told to use braid for a better hook set and being able to feel them better. I throw out croaker, keep rod straight out and spool open. When I feel the thumb or the line start running I usually give a 3-5 count then set hook. Never had a gut hook doing this way. My brother likes to let them run longer and he has more gut hooking.

Tip, do not handle bait with sunscreen on your hands.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm not angry enough at the fish to use croaker, but if arti's don't land something in the boat by 10, i'll load a dozen in the bait bucket and my pockets with beer and find some fish. 

circle hook, 20# mono leader, i keep the spool free at all times, as long as your brake isn't loose as heck it shouldn't bird nest on you. i see more friends kill croaker by reeling them in every **** 30 seconds and recasting out, just leave it out there and let it do it's thing! i start with a 5 second run, and will increase or decrease my count so i get solid hookups.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Don't knock it until you try it... Evidently you have not experienced that hard THUMP THUMP, disengage the spool and have her peelin' line and set that hook on a big trout.


evidently.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

POC SPEC said:


> its actually much more exciting than shrimp fishing and takes more skill (you have to feel for the bite, tougher to cast the croaker than a big ole poopin cork, you elimate almost all trash fish from biting)
> 
> ... but stick with what you know


i don't doubt it. shrimp fishing is crazy boring. i usually hate to fish with live shrimp, but do every so often. to each their own, i think i'll stick with my artificials.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

x


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

stryper said:


> Can I get an AMEN !!


lol


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Y'all actually rig them croaker up on hooks and chunk 'em?

I just anchor up with a dozen croaker singing in the livewell and net the trout while they circle the boat trying to find the little egg eaters.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think some of you guys would dry hump large trout the way you talk aout them. 

it's just a friggen fish... let people catch them the way they want to.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Freeline them... braided line, connect an inline rattle(texas chatter weight) to the braid, then 2' of flouro to the bottom of the rattle, then a gamakatsu 6/o circle hook to the flouro and croaker on hook. Let the little guy call the fish in for you by shaking the rattle. I tear them up like this!!!! P.S. don't care if anyone hates on it either..... I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM CATCHING FISH!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thats ********! Only people using the wrong hooks gut hook "breeder trout"
> How many offshore fish are gut hooked by CIRCLE hooks? Not many
> Im not being a dick, i like my lures too but live bait never hurt anything.
> What about live shrimp and treble hooks? Ive seen lots of 24"+ trout gut hooked and boxed because they swallowed a #2 treble.
> ...


Uhh, ok. This guy didn't specify what he planned to use in the way of terminal tackle, and since I don't soak I don't really think about the hook that might be used when someone does. Regardless, there are a lot of big trout killed by croaker fishing using hooks other than circles.

I think I am still burned up by what I saw after the Griffon tournament in PM this year. Cleaning tables littered with lots of 26, 27, 28, 29, 30s. All for $100 getting knifed. That sucks, IMO. hwell:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmph, never saw this turning out like...........THIS!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel the 5 dollar foot long people are next.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Just read [email protected] and bubbas kenner and don't worry about what anybody thinks. This is a good time to catch with croaker. Go get em'.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You are right, he didnt specify what terminal tackle used but the hooks (and fishermen) kill the trout, not croaker. 
Im not trying to make an enemy, just saying lots of people use live mullet, shrimp, piggy perch etc and catch big trout. 
Thr kill tournaments are a shame, no doubt about that. 



-mac-


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

mgeistman said:


> what about hooking them threw the back?


yep...especially when under a cork


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

dparkerh said:


> Uhh, ok. This guy didn't specify what he planned to use in the way of terminal tackle, and since I don't soak I don't really think about the hook that might be used when someone does. Regardless, there are a lot of big trout killed by croaker fishing using hooks other than circles.
> 
> I think I am still burned up by what I saw after the Griffon tournament in PM this year. Cleaning tables littered with lots of 26, 27, 28, 29, 30s. All for $100 getting knifed. That sucks, IMO. hwell:


I gut hooked my personal best trout 8.5lbs using a maniac mullet, are you going to start saying bad things about people that use those lures as well? Even though I probably would have let that trout go had she been hooked in the mouth, I didn't cry over her dying neither. Unless you use circle hook on every lure you own, you really don't have room to speak and people hating on every croaker thread is getting really old. The people that start these threads looking for good advice are the real victims here. Who are you to tell someone else how to fish if they are within the law? TROLL.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I gut hooked my personal best trout 8.5lbs using a maniac mullet, are you going to start saying bad things about people that use those lures as well? Even though I probably would have let that trout go had she been hooked in the mouth, I didn't cry over her dying neither. Unless you use circle hook on every lure you own, you really don't have room to speak and people hating on every croaker thread is getting really old. The people that start these threads looking for good advice are the real victims here. Who are you to tell someone else how to fish if they are within the law? TROLL.


Ok. Fair enough.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

dparkerh said:


> Uhh, ok. This guy didn't specify what he planned to use in the way of terminal tackle, and since I don't soak I don't really think about the hook that might be used when someone does. Regardless, there are a lot of big trout killed by croaker fishing using hooks other than circles.
> 
> I think I am still burned up by what I saw after the Griffon tournament in PM this year. Cleaning tables littered with lots of 26, 27, 28, 29, 30s. All for $100 getting knifed. That sucks, IMO. hwell:


I've fished a lot of different ways, croaker soaking doesnt hurt anything unless you let rodney sett hook on straight 1's, everything else is releasable, also, the GRIFFAN tournament is te biggest ego maniac kill fest I have ever heard of. Ive learn not to post cause of the cheer leaders unless it's important..........here it is....quit fishing kill tournaments period.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

sorry guys. i'm new here and didn't realize a simple question would result in some much controversy. i was just curious what people did with croakers because i hear about them all the time.

let's all just go fishing and get along.

:dance:


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Freeline them... braided line, connect an inline rattle(texas chatter weight) to the braid, then 2' of flouro to the bottom of the rattle, then a gamakatsu 6/o circle hook to the flouro and croaker on hook. Let the little guy call the fish in for you by shaking the rattle. I tear them up like this!!!! P.S. don't care if anyone hates on it either..... I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM CATCHING FISH!!!


This.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Tie a circle hook straight on your line and let it fly. Keep the line tight and pop it every now and then. Rod tip up. Wait or for the thump thump. Let them pull your rod low enough to pull back up and set the hook. 

We never have problems with gut hooking but we dont free line.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

dparkerh said:


> Hate? Opinions and advice is all. It's freedom of speech. Relax.


I am relaxed, but the croaker threads always bring out the "best" in everyone. Just relax. I think we should go croaker fishing and drink some beers together. Thoughts? Oh, we need your boat, all I have is a yak!



230Ag said:


> sorry guys. i'm new here and didn't realize a simple question would result in some much controversy. i was just curious what people did with croakers because i hear about them all the time.
> 
> let's all just go fishing and get along.
> 
> :dance:


Its all good. Relax! lol:cheers:


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

230Ag said:


> sorry guys. i'm new here and didn't realize a simple question would result in some much controversy. i was just curious what people did with croakers because i hear about them all the time.
> 
> let's all just go fishing and get along.
> 
> :dance:


Now that is a plan! :cheers:


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

Wompam said:


> I've fished a lot of different ways, croaker soaking doesnt hurt anything unless you let rodney sett hook on straight 1's, everything else is releasable, also, the GRIFFAN tournament is te biggest ego maniac kill fest I have ever heard of. Ive learn not to post cause of the cheer leaders unless it's important..........here it is....quit fishing kill tournaments period.


Here we go again... someone else butt hurt about a tournament. Pretty creative also with misspelling Griffon, man you really got us there. God forbid we have a fishing tournament anymore these days. Let's go ahead and single ONE tournament out of the hundreds of other kill tournaments every summer. I guess it's more important to save a 25" trout than it is to give out 20+ scholarships to kids trying to pay for their college.

Go back in your hole and find something else to b**ch about. This broken record is getting old, and I think the horse has been beat enough.

Just a side note - if you've never fished our tournament, you have no right to talk **** about it. If you weren't such a douche on this forum I might get you an invite to fish it and see how much of a good time we with good people.

Rant over.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Always Entertaining*

:doowapsta


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Sometimes when I come into the General Fishing Discussion forum I feel like I just entered the Little Kids Section of a swimming pool...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

big john o said:


> Sometimes when I come into the General Fishing Discussion forum I feel like I just entered the Little Kids Section of a swimming pool...


you mean because it's warm.lol.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I love soaking croaks with my Pit Bull.........


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

whats up with the gut hooks? Don't let the trout run so long and they won't get gut hooked. Sheesshhh on the croaker haters!


----------



## bait buckit (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow!!! my cheaks hurt from reading all of this. All this croaker talk i think im gonna gets some for the weekend east matty here we come .


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

dparkerh said:


> What is your definition of "good"? Lots of big breeder trout are killed by croaker fishing. I hope you'll limit what you take out, if any at all. A large percentage of the time you don't have much choice, as they swallow the bait and are gut hooked. sad_smiles Just sayin'.


If you catch 10, feel free to keep 10. Law says you can, sad_smiles Just Sayin'...


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

Can someone please explain the non croaker soakers assertion that trout are more likely gut hooked. Personal experience I assume?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Brute said:


> Tie a circle hook straight on your line and let it fly. Keep the line tight and pop it every now and then. Rod tip up. Wait or for the thump thump. Let them pull your rod low enough to pull back up and set the hook.
> 
> We never have problems with gut hooking but we dont free line.


Tying a hook straight on your line IS FREELINING.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

wadefisher_migas said:


> This.


Thanks man.... I've perfected this method of croaker soaking.... I don't FiSH when I use croaker.... I CATCH!!! Lol.... Matter of fact I'm on the way back from poc surf right now with 3 ppl and 3 limits!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Claybird said:


> Here we go again... someone else butt hurt about a tournament. Pretty creative also with misspelling Griffon, man you really got us there. God forbid we have a fishing tournament anymore these days. Let's go ahead and single ONE tournament out of the hundreds of other kill tournaments every summer. I guess it's more important to save a 25" trout than it is to give out 20+ scholarships to kids trying to pay for their college.
> 
> Go back in your hole and find something else to b**ch about. This broken record is getting old, and I think the horse has been beat enough.
> 
> ...


Lol nice!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Trout Asassin said:


> whats up with the gut hooks? Don't let the trout run so long and they won't get gut hooked. Sheesshhh on the croaker haters!


Love this!!!!! I use circle hooks anyway, so I usually don't have this problem. On a rare occasion with an aggressive trout what else can u do? U can't help it.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Tying a hook straight on your line IS FREELINING.


As opposed to what? Not being a smart ***... Serious question. I thought free lining is opening the bail and letting them run with it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Brute said:


> As opposed to what? Not being a smart ***... Serious question. I thought free lining is opening the bail and letting them run with it.


Freelining means no weight or anythng just a hoot and bait. the bait can swim free and drift free with current. Most natural of appearances.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Brute said:


> As opposed to what? Not being a smart ***... Serious question. I thought free lining is opening the bail and letting them run with it.


 Free lining is nothing but a line and a hook...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

230Ag said:


> ... thanks for all of the comments guys. doesn't seem very exciting to use these ...


So you've never used them ... ? Or was this thread completely baited, pardon the word play.

Another question I would have for you after reading the first page is ... what information exactly that made you determine that soaking croaks wasn't exciting?

*Just saying, if you can't find and catch fish on artificials ... croaker will not increase your odds of catching fish. Period, end of story.*

There's also nothing that says by using croaker, your trout magically all measure over 25" ...


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Man this morning wad epic....other than not catching a star entry......first fish was 27" and strung it up and after that caught 4 more over 25" all released with guts hanging out their mouth.....great morning on the water and some quity fish.....if anyone wants the location pm me, I'll be back in the morning


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> So you've never used them ... ? Or was this thread completely baited, pardon the word play.


i have never used them. i usually fish with artificial baits. i wouldn't waste my time trolling on here. it was a serious question, kid.



> Another question I would have for you after reading the first page is ... what information exactly that made you determine that soaking croaks wasn't exciting?


i formed my opnion based on the fact that a lot of people said they fish with them on the bottom or free lining and i don't enjoy fishing with live bait or fishing on the bottom. when i have to use live bait, i like to use popping corks. i find bottom fishing boring. only my opinion though. thanks for your question.



> Just saying, if you can't find and catch fish on artificials ... croaker will not increase your odds of catching fish. Period, end of story.


i wasn't asking about fishing with croakers because i can't find or catch fish on artificals. using live bait, however, might increase your odds of catching fish if they aren't biting aritficials, i would i imagine. i asked because i was wondering why so many people talk about fishing with them. i had no idea how they were fished, chief.



> There's also nothing that says by using croaker, your trout magically all measure over 25" ...


thanks for the clarification. i never thought that. i was simply wondering how and why people used croakers as it seems quite a few people use them with some decent success, craig.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

No matter what forum it is, the keyboard warriors are always out in force.

Mr. Paisley, you were so right sir.....!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s.....I am, however, disappointed to find out that the "croaker soaking" method doesn't magically produce 25+" fish........dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sick and tired of all these mindless croaker threads, let's get down to some important business like high fence vs. low fence.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

230ag. 

Kid? Chief?? What's with all that. Croaker threads are fine but intentionally using everyday words in a derogatory manner will quickly rub all of us the wrong way and make your time on this forum terrible. Especially about people u know nothing about.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea dude, you have to have a certain amount of posts and rep before you can use that terminology


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mud minner said:


> Yea dude, you have to have a certain amount of posts and rep before you can use that terminology


Haha Do your time son!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mud minner said:


> Yea dude, you have to have a certain amount of posts and rep before you can use that terminology


I don't necessarily agree with that, but, agree with spec that it seems awfully fishy (pun intended) that you would ask of the methods and ways of use, and then dismiss it with never trying and saying its boring and I don't like to fish on the bottom.
If they're flying out of the water and biting "hanging"spooks, I'm finding a tree to cast into to suspend one even longer than my cast!


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres a few we caught in the surf this last month and a half ALL ON CROAKERS, 6 over 25 in and most fish 18-25'' with a kicker of 27 1/2''.
would have posted about 30 more pics of limits and limits caught put i could only put 8.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> 230ag.
> 
> Kid? Chief?? What's with all that. Croaker threads are fine but intentionally using everyday words in a derogatory manner will quickly rub all of us the wrong way and make your time on this forum terrible. Especially about people u know nothing about.


The way I read it, he was just replying to someone who put him down. That's all I read into it and laughed my behind off by the way.:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Either way. No matter how innocent these croaker threads start they all end up the same. 6k views and the **** hits the fan.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Either way. No matter how innocent these croaker threads start they all end up the same. 6k views and the **** hits the fan.


Exactly!
I try to stay neutral as well as I can, but, sometimes people go a little overboard. Myself included. I still think this was a "semi" troll.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Exactly!
> I try to stay neutral as well as I can, but, sometimes people go a little overboard. Myself included. I still think this was a "semi" troll.


We haven't had a croaker thread in a while. Im not mad lol. Quite entertaining. Really shows some peoples true sides. Hard to judge someones character on a forum. Posts like this sure do help.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

> 230ag.
> 
> Kid? Chief?? What's with all that. Croaker threads are fine but intentionally using everyday words in a derogatory manner will quickly rub all of us the wrong way and make your time on this forum terrible. Especially about people u know nothing about.


no disrespect to anyone else on this thread, but the person's post i was responding to was being disrespectful to me and i responded in kind. wrong or right, that's my justification.

as far as my thread being fishy, i stated my opinion of the fishing method based on what i read - i believe it is ok for me to form an opinion without trying the method. i'm fine with everyone else loving it, i'm just not going to start fishing with croakers. again, no disrespect to anyone who uses them. this thread was not meant to be a troll.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

again guys. i had no idea this was such a touchy subject or i would have just sent a PM to a few people who had posted about using croakers. i didn't mean to start a **** fest or an argument.

my apologies.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

SSST said:


> I think letting the trout spool has alot to do with gut hooking them, that's one more reason to hammer them quick.


There's no need to let a trout run with the hook. They'll hit a croaker to kill it and then they'll hit it again to eat it. Without a huge bow in your line, it is relatively easy to feel that second "tap". It's time to set the hook. Very seldom will they be gut-hooked.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I never could get why to let them run for so many seconds approach, but lots of guys do it this way. I think i get about a 9 out of 10 hookup ratio by lowering the rod and setting the hook, different strokes for different folks i guess.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

This post reminds me, anyone know where I can get one of those decals with the croaker with circle & line through it for my boat? AHAHAHAHAHA:dance:


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

230Ag said:


> i have never used them. i usually fish with artificial baits. i wouldn't waste my time trolling on here. it was a serious question, kid.
> 
> i formed my opnion based on the fact that a lot of people said they fish with them on the bottom or free lining and i don't enjoy fishing with live bait or fishing on the bottom. when i have to use live bait, i like to use popping corks. i find bottom fishing boring. only my opinion though. thanks for your question.
> 
> ...


Mix in a "capital letter" bro... especially in such a sensitive croaker thread.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I use a treble hook rigged with a croaker on one, shrimp on one and a baby trout on the 3rd hook. 

It's hard to lose a big trout with a deep hooked treble hook.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i pretty much never fish any kind of live bait, period, but those that do don't bother me at all. i do have a set up question though.... what is the thought process behind tying a 2' mono leader to a swivel attached to braid? i mean... the 8 lbs diameter braid (i use power pro) is 30 lbs strength. why tie 15# or 20# mono to that? what is the reasoning here. only thing i can come up with is if you hang up, you can "pop" a hook off a rock easier with mono due to it having some stretch, but 2' doesn't make that much difference. vs with braid you just straighten the hook off. 

i'd rather lose hooks to rocks than lose fish to worn out mono. that's just my take, anybody that does this, please explain, i'm curious.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree all you haters, if you are worried about "GUT HOOKIN" then don't fish with croaker. It is our God given right to fish and keep what we catch to eat.

Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth. 2 The fear and dread of you will fall on all the beasts of the earth, and on all the birds in the sky, on every creature that moves along the ground, and on all the fish in the sea; they are given into your hands. 3 Everything that lives and moves about will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything. Genesis 9 1-3

3 When I consider your heavens, 
the work of your fingers, 
the moon and the stars, 
which you have set in place,
4 what is mankind that you are mindful of them,
human beings that you care for them?[c]

5 You have made them[d] a little lower than the angels[e] 
and crowned them[f] with glory and honor. 
6 You made them rulers over the works of your hands; 
you put everything under their[g] feet: 
7 all flocks and herds, 
and the animals of the wild, 
8 the birds in the sky,
and the fish in the sea, 
all that swim the paths of the seas.
Psalm 8 4-8


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> I use a treble hook rigged with a croaker on one, shrimp on one and a baby trout on the 3rd hook.
> 
> It's hard to lose a big trout with a deep hooked treble hook.


Dang, dont give away all your good secrets...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

man, from croakers to jesus.....bunch of sinners!

can't people just fish anymore these days with whatever the heck they want without all the chest thumping king kong doo doo?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

dparkerh said:


> I think I am still burned up by what I saw after the Griffon tournament in PM this year. Cleaning tables littered with lots of 26, 27, 28, 29, 30s. All for $100 getting knifed. That sucks, IMO. hwell:


Obviously If you fish the griffon tournament your a big trout killer..

For 100 bucks and a piece of wood as well? Oh bragging rights till the next year forgot about that..


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

Blue Fury said:


> Obviously If you fish the griffon tournament your a big trout killer..


Brandon I think next year we are going to change the name of the tournament to the "666" cause apparently we're all the devil.

Pretty sure we're responsible for global warming too, but that could just be speculation on my part.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Claybird said:


> Brandon I think next year we are going to change the name of the tournament to the "666" cause apparently we're all the devil.
> 
> Pretty sure we're responsible for global warming too, but that could just be speculation on my part.


So president Bush is off the hook since we have a new whipping boy.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> i pretty much never fish any kind of live bait, period, but those that do don't bother me at all. i do have a set up question though.... what is the thought process behind tying a 2' mono leader to a swivel attached to braid? i mean... the 8 lbs diameter braid (i use power pro) is 30 lbs strength. why tie 15# or 20# mono to that? what is the reasoning here. only thing i can come up with is if you hang up, you can "pop" a hook off a rock easier with mono due to it having some stretch, but 2' doesn't make that much difference. vs with braid you just straighten the hook off.
> 
> i'd rather lose hooks to rocks than lose fish to worn out mono. that's just my take, anybody that does this, please explain, i'm curious.


no response to this???? i'm honestly curious.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Claybird said:


> Brandon I think next year we are going to change the name of the tournament to the "666" cause apparently we're all the devil.
> 
> Pretty sure we're responsible for global warming too, but that could just be speculation on my part.


That's a very accurate statement Clay; I'm glad you have a sense of humor.

I think "666" might offend the good Samaritan friendswood crowd. Might consider some other tournament names.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> no response to this???? i'm honestly curious.


I believe in having that little bit of 'stretch'.

That, or it's how it was shown to me and I haven't done otherwise. Maybe.


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

Blue Fury said:


> That's a very accurate statement Clay; I'm glad you have a sense of humor.
> 
> I think "666" might offend the good Samaritan friendswood crowd. Might consider some other tournament names.


Very good point indeed. Maybe "TOBTKTE" Which stands for... "The Only Big Trout Killing Tournament Ever"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> no response to this???? i'm honestly curious.


are you talking about for fishing with bait or lures? I fish with both but lures most of the time. I fish with braid but I have about 6' of mono leader but don't use a swivel. mono allows me to retie lures with loop knots. Once I have gone thru 6' of mono, I retie another one. I don't fish with clips or any swivels.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ya, either really. i got ya... ease of tying knots would certainly come in to play... to each his own. i don't mind the added difficulty of having to cut braid vs losing fish to worn out mono, that's my preference anyway.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> are you talking about for fishing with bait or lures? I fish with both but lures most of the time. I fish with braid but I have about 6' of mono leader but don't use a swivel. mono allows me to retie lures with loop knots. Once I have gone thru 6' of mono, I retie another one. I don't fish with clips or any swivels.


^^^ this, x2 here.

and that mono or florocarbon gives just a little stretch as well.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> ya, either really. i got ya... ease of tying knots would certainly come in to play... to each his own. i don't mind the added difficulty of having to cut braid vs losing fish to worn out mono, that's my preference anyway.


its a short piece of mono. It won't last/get used enough to wear out. If it knicks up, cut your lure off and cut the knicked up part off and retie. but yes, its all personal preference.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Fluorocarbon Leader on Braid*



POC Troutman said:


> i pretty much never fish any kind of live bait, period, but those that do don't bother me at all. i do have a set up question though.... what is the thought process behind tying a 2' mono leader to a swivel attached to braid? i mean... the 8 lbs diameter braid (i use power pro) is 30 lbs strength. why tie 15# or 20# mono to that? what is the reasoning here. only thing i can come up with is if you hang up, you can "pop" a hook off a rock easier with mono due to it having some stretch, but 2' doesn't make that much difference. vs with braid you just straighten the hook off.
> 
> i'd rather lose hooks to rocks than lose fish to worn out mono. that's just my take, anybody that does this, please explain, i'm curious.


I hesitate to get anywhere near this thread and the March Of The Drama Queens, but do have an opinion and some data on this question:

I think the leader on braid should be fluorocarbon rather than monofilament. Fluorocarbon is virtually invisible underwater, while braid is not. Next time you're retrieving your lure from a boat, pier, dock, or anywhere you're above the retrieve, look at the rig underwater. You won't see the fluoro leader, then you'll clearly see your braid a couple of feet behind the lure. It's pretty dramatic...

OK everyone, back to the feeding frenzy! :wink:


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Its not even called the "Griffon" tournament first of all!!! Its called the JP Griffon memorial fishing tournament. And to those who actually fish the tournament it is known as the "JP". Named in memory of my Uncle JP who passed away in a car accident at the age of thirty. I cant believe some of you have the audacity to talk **** about a tournament you have obviously never fished. Especially a tournament that gives over 20,000 dollars in scholarships a year!


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

I love fishing and catching fish! with that being said when I go out I will use what ever it takes to catch fish. Top water, plastics, spoons, live or dead shrimp, croaker, and what ever else it takes to catch fish. Did I mention I love fishing and catching fish!


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

saltshaker1 said:


> There's no need to let a trout run with the hook. *They'll hit a croaker to kill it and then they'll hit it again to eat it.* Without a huge bow in your line, it is relatively easy to feel that second "tap". It's time to set the hook. Very seldom will they be gut-hooked.


You hear this all the time and I'm not here to dispute it but...how does anyone know this for sure? Is there a video actually showing a trout hitting and killing a croaker (or any baitfish), then coming back to eat it. Like I said, it makes sense and that's all you ever hear but is there any kind of visual proof out there? Just curious.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if internet fishermen had their way, we'd be more regulated than an Obama bank account... you shouldn't do this, you shouldn't do that, you shouldn't do it with a wiffle ball bat.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

these threads are exactly the reason I started fishing with baby trout.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> if internet fishermen had their way, we'd be more regulated than an Obama bank account... you shouldn't do this, you shouldn't do that, you shouldn't do it with a wiffle ball bat.


Well said Mr Revere!!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> these threads are exactly the reason I started fishing with baby trout.


LMFAO!!!! :rotfl: Just spit Coke everywhere when I read that! I needed a good laugh! :rotfl:


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Free floating or with barrel weight, use anal fin.
Float fishin', use dorsal.

The idea it to allow the little guy to swim without the line and hook forcing him in another direction.

Not arguing, just more about how a watch works.

QUOTE=SSST;4179450]Hook them above the anal fin below the lateral line, every guide i've ever fished with hooks them low so they swim up. The first few times you wish them you will probably be discouraged and lose a few, just takes practice. Some people like letting them spool a few seconds, then set the hook, personally i keep my rod tip high, feel the first hit, then it'll come back and start taking the bait, i just let it pull my rod tip down to about parallel with the water and set the hook. One key having the right size hook, #5 or #6 Kayhle work great. Good luck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I been fishing and only half halfheartedly trying to keep anything this year 3 times. REally didn't have the time to clean fish and all the salty implements of ichthyological warfare (ok, sport.)

Brought 1 pompano (which I now MUCH better understand) and 1 17" trout.

When I have my freezer (just 2 refrigerators with little freezers mostly ull of pizza and ****) full I'll turn keepers back.

I am not blessed with the time (and so expertise) to enjoy my fishing and eat very little fresh fish because of it.

We aren't all guides nor every free day fishermen. Some of us have to fix the cars, cut the grass, fix the *&^%&^% mower, keep the family happy, go to family events, etc. 
I hope some day to retire but it don't look like it with the current POTUS. (I am SO disappointed in CJ Roberts!!!)
​Anyhow, the goody 2 shoes who catch all the fish and are so proud to release can back off. We amateurs don't take nearly what you think we do. We simply ain't that good and don't have the time!

Leave me alone!!!

I think I'm gonna cry, heh.:biggrin:



InfamousJ said:


> if internet fishermen had their way, we'd be more regulated than an Obama bank account... you shouldn't do this, you shouldn't do that, you shouldn't do it with a wiffle ball bat.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> if internet fishermen had their way, we'd be more regulated than an Obama bank account... you shouldn't do this, you shouldn't do that, you shouldn't do it with a wiffle ball bat.


reddie croaker sent!Lmao


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Team Reel Pimp said:


> Heres a few we caught in the surf this last month and a half ALL ON CROAKERS, 6 over 25 in and most fish 18-25'' with a kicker of 27 1/2''.
> would have posted about 30 more pics of limits and limits caught put i could only put 8.
> View attachment 500412
> 
> ...


Nice.... Is this magnolia?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

SSST said:


> I never could get why to let them run for so many seconds approach, but lots of guys do it this way. I think i get about a 9 out of 10 hookup ratio by lowering the rod and setting the hook, different strokes for different folks i guess.


This.... Exactly, don't give them but about a 2 count then.... PUTTHEFOREARM on em!!! Lol


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

POC Troutman said:


> i pretty much never fish any kind of live bait, period, but those that do don't bother me at all. i do have a set up question though.... what is the thought process behind tying a 2' mono leader to a swivel attached to braid? i mean... the 8 lbs diameter braid (i use power pro) is 30 lbs strength. why tie 15# or 20# mono to that? what is the reasoning here. only thing i can come up with is if you hang up, you can "pop" a hook off a rock easier with mono due to it having some stretch, but 2' doesn't make that much difference. vs with braid you just straighten the hook off.
> 
> i'd rather lose hooks to rocks than lose fish to worn out mono. that's just my take, anybody that does this, please explain, i'm curious.


It's because trout have a soft mouth.... So when you set the hook you have STRETCH... And don't rip lips. Braid alone has NO stretch.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> are you talking about for fishing with bait or lures? I fish with both but lures most of the time. I fish with braid but I have about 6' of mono leader but don't use a swivel. mono allows me to retie lures with loop knots. Once I have gone thru 6' of mono, I retie another one. I don't fish with clips or any swivels.


This is another reason for the mono. I don't use any snaps or swivels.... Not even for my braid to mono section.... I use an Albright knot to tie the 2 lines together.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

how do you fellers rig yer piggies?:biggrin:


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> Obviously If you fish the griffon tournament your a big trout killer..
> 
> For 100 bucks and a piece of wood as well? Oh bragging rights till the next year forgot about that..


I don't fish it and won't ever fish it. I just happened to be in Port when it was going on. Sad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

dparkerh said:


> I don't fish it and won't ever fish it. I just happened to be in Port when it was going on. Sad.


Get off your high horse already. Once again you add nothing to this thread.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Get off your high horse already. Once again you add nothing to this thread.


 dparkerh is the EVP of rod purchases at Academy


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree Ant, i don't know if i've ever fished with croaker under a cork though. Freeline, braid, small swivel (or rattler), and about 2 ft of 20 lb mono for me.


TheAnt said:


> Free floating or with barrel weight, use anal fin.
> Float fishin', use dorsal.
> 
> The idea it to allow the little guy to swim without the line and hook forcing him in another direction.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> how do you fellers rig yer piggies?:biggrin:


 Hook them in the back above the spine and 2/3 of the way back (just behind the dorsal) Suprisingly no one will give you hell for fishing these! I guess if they sold them by the dozen it may start another melee of crappy comments. They work just as well if you can get a few.

-mac-


----------



## Juan Mas Kahst (Jun 20, 2012)

dparkerh said:


> I don't fish it and won't ever fish it. I just happened to be in Port when it was going on. Sad.


You also have to be invited to fish it. So yeah, you won't fish it... Cuz you don't got no invite, hombre.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

230Ag said:


> sorry guys. i'm new here and didn't realize a simple question would result in some much controversy. i was just curious what people did with croakers because i hear about them all the time.
> 
> let's all just go fishing and get along.
> 
> :dance:


No problem 230Ag. I love these posts. You get the good, the bad and the ugly. You fish how ever you want to fish. Many people use croakers because they don't know how to fish lures. It's no big deal. Some people are just louzy fishermen and have to use croakers.

Just thought I'd add a little gas to the fire.

Tight lines, Bro. :cheers:


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Bonito said:


> No problem 230Ag. I love these posts. You get the good, the bad and the ugly. You fish how ever you want to fish. Many people use croakers because they don't know how to fish lures. It's no big deal. Some people are just louzy fishermen and have to use croakers.
> 
> Just thought I'd add a little gas to the fire.
> 
> Tight lines, Bro. :cheers:


I just love these threads. Only regret I have is we don't have a user tool that would put a mark next to a handle/username so we could quickly discern who really doesn't know much but thinks they do. Still want to read them as it gives me confidence about the number of elitist lure fishermen who I don't have to worry about catching any fish.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I think I am still burned up by what I saw after the Griffon tournament in PM this year. Cleaning tables littered with lots of 26, 27, 28, 29, 30s. All for $100 getting knifed. That sucks, IMO. hwell:[/QUOTE]

How many of these were illegally taken?

Reminds me of the bleeding hearts all crying about the dolphins that get killed by tuna netting. Not a single tear for the tunas. IMO :headknock


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I think the most fun about croaker soaking is the threads that it generates on sites like this. And of course catching trout when all others around you can't. I've only done it a few times, but would have had very poor results on those days without croaker, piggies or mullet. FYI from my own experience piggies and mullet work equally well.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Totally Tuna said:


> I think the most fun about croaker soaking is the threads that it generates on sites like this. And of course catching trout when all others around you can't. I've only done it a few times, but would have had very poor results on those days without croaker, piggies or mullet. FYI from my own experience piggies and mullet work equally well.


Totally agree. Trout are not biased. They will absolutely nail a barking piggy perch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, that's me. Freeline... but the **** gulls! Sometimes I use an egg weight to get them down from the birds, sometimes to get them down to where I *hope *the fish are. I may be the only one catching and releasing toddler croakers, heh.

I haven't had any luck yo speak of on reds with croakers. I got to where I wanted reds again 2 summers ago. Since then I haven't had much time to fish. This year it seems that nobody has them when I can go.

Whatever, I just like getting out there when I can.



SSST said:


> I agree Ant, i don't know if i've ever fished with croaker under a cork though. Freeline, braid, small swivel (or rattler), and about 2 ft of 20 lb mono for me.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Those gulls are hell sometimes, my fishing partner uses the egg weight approach, catch about the same amount so it probably doesn't really matter, just gotta find a live one so he dives fast.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> You also have to be invited to fish it. So yeah, you won't fish it... Cuz you don't got no invite, hombre.


Heartbreaker.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

chunker59 said:


> how do you fellers rig yer piggies?:biggrin:





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hook them in the back above the spine and 2/3 of the way back (just behind the dorsal) Suprisingly no one will give you hell for fishing these! I guess if they sold them by the dozen it may start another melee of crappy comments. They work just as well if you can get a few.
> 
> -mac-


I was really just trying to get this stirred up again,:biggrin:

I usually use finger mullets but I caught the perfect size piggy in the cast net the other day,

so thought I'd see what he would do, pulled in a 23" speck with him.:cheers:


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

What about all the croakers we let go of after we limit out? Shouldn't we get some brownie point for "born again Croakers"?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Trout Asassin said:


> What about all the croakers we let go of after we limit out? Shouldn't we get some brownie point for "born again Croakers"?


Like!!!! Lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

230Ag said:


> no disrespect to anyone else on this thread, but the person's post i was responding to was being disrespectful to me and i responded in kind. wrong or right, that's my justification.
> 
> as far as my thread being fishy, i stated my opinion of the fishing method based on what i read - i believe it is ok for me to form an opinion without trying the method. i'm fine with everyone else loving it, i'm just not going to start fishing with croakers. again, no disrespect to anyone who uses them. this thread was not meant to be a troll.


Sorry you took it that way pro, but, my questions in retort were serious as well. Trolling or not, no one here knows you and we see enough "croaker-trash-threads" on this forum to warrant thinking it might have been a baited question when no real advice on pages 1 - 3 would have led anyone to believe fishing with bait "isn't exciting", you might not have liked the response you got, but my response was genuine, kid.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't use croaker. Got a stick up my arse, makes it hard to bend over to reach into the live well.


-Nick


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Sorry you took it that way pro, but, my questions in retort were serious as well. Trolling or not, no one here knows you and we see enough "croaker-trash-threads" on this forum to warrant thinking it might have been a baited question when no real advice on pages 1 - 3 would have led anyone to believe fishing with bait "isn't exciting", you might not have liked the response you got, but my response was genuine, kid.


The responses I got were fine. Each person is entitled to post whatever he wants. You are free to question me being a troll any time. Not my bag, but it is a free world.

Tight lines!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

atcNick said:


> I can't use croaker. Got a stick up my arse, makes it hard to bend over to reach into the live well.
> 
> -Nick


^I've got some friends that are still struggling, being powerless over the circle hook and fishing with barking monkeys. Maybe they should try this, if they are willing to go to any length.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside, we will both use only corky fat boys. Let's see who has bigger kahonas and more fish. Boom. I just made some popcorn.

Capt. Levi Price


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Levi said:


> I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside, we will both use only corky fat boys. Let's see who has bigger kahonas and more fish. Boom. I just made some popcorn.
> 
> Capt. Levi Price


^ don't know about the better fisherman part, but I love to wade in February in cold, nasty weather with corkies. I'm in. h:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

There's just nothing better than a good croaker and corky thread. 

**** it's good to b back.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Levi said:


> I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside, we will both use only corky fat boys. Let's see who has bigger kahonas and more fish. Boom. I just made some popcorn.
> 
> Capt. Levi Price


Nice


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Levi said:


> I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside, we will both use only corky fat boys. Let's see who has bigger kahonas and more fish. Boom. I just made some popcorn.
> 
> Capt. Levi Price


I'm so down for that sickness bring on winter!I'm gonna soak some croaker Saturday!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Levi said:


> I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside, we will both use only corky fat boys. Let's see who has bigger kahonas and more fish. Boom. I just made some popcorn.
> 
> Capt. Levi Price


bam! that just happened! sorry levi for the pic, but i couldn't resist with your post! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ju guys so cracy


-mac-


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll fish with croaker or arties but I am not fishing in the cold.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Levi said:


> I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside ...


Bro ... ! I gotta give you some hell. It'd have been WAY more impressive if you'd said I catch 99.9% of my fish on lures in the summer and croaker in the winter ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...



chunker59 said:


> how do you fellers rig yer piggies?:biggrin:


I smash mine with a regular hammer and cut the remaining goo in half, this way, I have two pieces, one for each no. 5 hook on my double drop steel leader. I then pitch them at trout under a popping cork. They love it ...


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I'll fish with croaker or arties but I am not fishing in the cold.


I fish with croakers on my corky fat boys.......one per hook


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mud minner said:


> I fish with croakers on my corky fat boys.......one per hook


I was going to use a triple rig and fish a croaker on one hook, a corky on one and an arty on the other. Are the haters still going to hate on this set up?


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

I smash mine with a regular hammer and cut the remaining goo in half, this way, I have two pieces, one for each no. 5 hook on my double drop steel leader. I then pitch them at trout under a popping cork. They love it ...[/QUOTE]

Lmao


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chunker59 said:


> how do you fellers rig yer piggies?:biggrin:


usually some cheap wine and a brown papersack tied to the hip...usually draws in a large predator....


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I was going to use a triple rig and fish a croaker on one hook, a corky on one and an arty on the other. Are the haters still going to hate on this set up?


only if the croaker catches a big trout and its gut hooked......but no worries if the corky gut hooks one....its an arty so its ok


----------



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

*croakers*

on bolivar to roll-over pass ....who has live croakers . need for sun and mon.


----------



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

*mr ant....*

x2 but with #3 circle hook


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm new to fishing with croaker. Can some people PM me with some helpful tips? I have a ton of questions but here are a few:
1) Best way to rig them?
2) Can I keep croaker alive with just a bait bucket or cooler with a bubbler?
3) Are there any good areas around Surfside/Freeport to throw croakers?
4) To those that fish the surf with coakers... what gut are you fishing them in and are you wading in or fishing from a boat?

I don't get to fish too often which I hope changes soon now that I just bought a boat. So when I do get a chance to go it's nice to actually catch some. Please PM me instead of posting in this thread. Reading through all the BS posts makes it difficult.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

freeline them, #4 kahle hook...oxygen is best...if you're fishing from the sand just wade in.....if you have a boat, I would hit wolf island, that is where I prefer to fish them


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

how many inches are these croakers you guys are using as bait? trying to learn some new things on saltwater fishing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FishNJeremy said:


> how many inches are these croakers you guys are using as bait? trying to learn some new things on saltwater fishing


3"-6" if youre lucky

-mac-


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

They are getting bigger as the summer goes by, right now some are a good 5 inches. When they start getting bigger is when you're hooks need to, i usually start early in croaker season with a #4 Kahle, and by Sept will be up to #6's. Too small a hook on a big croaker will lead to a poor hook-up ratio.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> I'm new to fishing with croaker. Can some people PM me with some helpful tips? I have a ton of questions but here are a few:
> 1) Best way to rig them?
> 2) *Can I keep croaker alive with just a bait bucket *or cooler with a bubbler?
> 3) Are there any good areas around Surfside/Freeport to throw croakers?
> ...


I've found that I can drag my finger mullets behind me in a bait bucket for about 3 hours, after that they start to lose their scales and get kinda listless.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If i'm not boat fishing and just have 2-3 dozen of croaker to keep alive, i have a fairly cheap set-up that works pretty well, go buy you one of those cheap styrofoam icechests from Walmart/ HEB and a $10 Mr. Bubbles, punch a hole thru the lid for the hose and you're set. Maybe dip them some fresh water here and there and they'll last a long time.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Geez....


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Advantages of piggies over croaker:*

* Fish will eat a Piggy closer to the boat; so fish it all the way to the boat.
* Piggies are heartier and can take more bait tank abuse and amateur mistakes.
* Piggies are typically healthier out of a bait camp to start with.
* Piggies bark louder and will fish bad water, higher winds and tougher conditions.
* Piggies fish better over grass.
* Trout will be larger over grass.
* Redfish would rather eat a Piggy than just about anything.
* *Trout may dislike a Croaker but they despise a Piggy.
** Bite aggression will be much more exaggerated.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Croaker eat trout eggs and piggies eat redfish eggs


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> hahaha we gots ourselves a biologist here... dumbest thing i ever heard. elephants are more green on Mars too.


I bet you been fishing 23 years as well as scoping out green elephants on mars!sad3sm

Boyd's called and said this thread was out of oxygen.please refill!


----------



## Juan Mas Kahst (Jun 20, 2012)

reeltimer said:


> I bet you been fishing 23 years as well as scoping out green elephants on mars!sad3sm
> 
> Boyd's called and said this thread was out of oxygen.please refill!


i have forgotten more about fishing in my short time here than you ever learned... boyds called back and said get this sucka another dozen!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> i have forgotten more about fishing in my short time here than you ever learned... boyds called back and get this sucka another dozen!


My short time here and your still a new born.I think you got birdnest and fish-on confused.


----------



## Juan Mas Kahst (Jun 20, 2012)

reeltimer said:


> My short time here and your still a new born.I think you got birdnest and fish-on confused.


you come from the water? i come from the loins of Poseidon himself!

haha naw, just messin with yall... figure i ought to get in on this ridiculous thread before all the fun ends or something!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> hahaha we gots ourselves a biologist here... dumbest thing i ever heard. elephants are more green on Mars too.


Its all in my new book, OMGGMR - "Oh My God, Grab My Rod."  CF?

BTW, place the pipe back on the table and slowly back away.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry guys i gotta go soak some corkies and catch some fish laters!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> Its all in my new book, OMGGMR - "Oh My God, Grab My Rod."  CF?
> 
> BTW, place the pipe back on the table and slowly back away.


Do i have to? It was just getting good

-mac-


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Surprised this thread hasnt been shut down. Guess all the haters have calmed down and some real knowledge and advice is surfacing.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Levi said:


> I fish 99.9 percent croaker with my customers this time of year.... But I will challenge most of you guys that call yourself better fishermen because you only use lures to wade next to me throwing lures in febuary when it's 40 degrees outside, we will both use only corky fat boys. Let's see who has bigger kahonas and more fish. Boom. I just made some popcorn.
> 
> Capt. Levi Price


Lol nice!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Bro ... ! I gotta give you some hell. It'd have been WAY more impressive if you'd said I catch 99.9% of my fish on lures in the summer and croaker in the winter ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> I smash mine with a regular hammer and cut the remaining goo in half, this way, I have two pieces, one for each no. 5 hook on my double drop steel leader. I then pitch them at trout under a popping cork. They love it ...


Lol nice spec!!! I love it!!! Where's the LIKE button on 2c???? Lol jk jk


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha... I fish em because that's what customers want to fish... I've only have one fish over 26" gut hooked this year, and it went in the frying pan, I'm tough on fishermen about paying attention and feeling the bite. So that weeds out the gut hooked fish. Plus I have the relationship with my bait house that allows me to sort my own bait. My croaker can eat the ones most call bait. I'm not very good at what I do, I'm just one lucky sob!!! Better lucky often than good once!


----------



## Juan Mas Kahst (Jun 20, 2012)

Levi said:


> Haha... I fish em because that's what customers want to fish... I've only have one fish over 26" gut hooked this year, and it went in the frying pan, I'm tough on fishermen about paying attention and feeling the bite. So that weeds out the gut hooked fish. Plus I have the relationship with my bait house that allows me to sort my own bait. My croaker can eat the ones most call bait. I'm not very good at what I do, I'm just one lucky sob!!! Better lucky often than good once!


dude, you are a waste of space. if i only caught once trout so far over 26 inches AND had a 2011 haynie, while using croaker... well id just quit. go home, noob. i bet you blow dry your hair too!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> dude, you are a waste of space. if i only caught once trout so far over 26 inches AND had a 2011 haynie, while using croaker... well id just quit. go home, noob. i bet you blow dry your hair too!


Dude.... Why don't u pay attention, he said he had only one over 26" GUTHOOKED!!! Case of FOOT IN YOUR MOUTH.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> dude, you are a waste of space. if i only caught once trout so far over 26 inches AND had a 2011 haynie, while using croaker... well id just quit. go home, noob. i bet you blow dry your hair too!


Reading comprehension much?

Oh, I blow dry my hair occasionally. Is that supposed to be derogatory?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Juan Mas Kahst said:


> dude, you are a waste of space. if i only caught once trout so far over 26 inches AND had a 2011 haynie, while using croaker... well id just quit. go home, noob. i bet you blow dry your hair too!


now if he only caught one trout over 26" and was in an alumacraft I could understand.....but geez in a haynie......croaker and a haynie are a deadly combo there


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Amazing how a simple question becomes so political.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread is worn out in a bad way. This horse has been dead for weeks


-mac-


----------

